
A VC: Why 15 Million Is A Big Number - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/04/why_15_million_.html
======
AF
The general idea is interesting and possibly even right, but bloggers tend to
overvalue and exaggerate blogging's reach.

